# stainless steel stick shot



## neil (Jan 25, 2011)

please read my next comment before you rush out and make one of these

This is another easy to make slingshot that should pretty much last forever, its made from 2 x stainless steel tattoo machine grips and a piece of 8mm brass bar the grips come in all sorts of shapes and sizes so you could make a pretty fancy slingshot with just an alen key and a hacksaw, I'am using another pair on a forked design, I dont usually agree with the sale of tattoo equipment to anyone other than registered tattooists but in this case I will make an exeption, you can pick them up pretty cheap on ebay most grips are 2 inches long so you will need 2 of them and about 4 inches of 8mm brass bar I use brass as the grub screws will realy grip well as the brass is a softer metal, hope you like it and if you make one lets see some pictures

heres a quick update I managed to get round to shooting this, its a little small for my hand but it won't be hard to make this a little larger and the folded band is not good for this type of slingshot as the band bunches up infront of the pouch and gets in the way of the ammo now and then when taking a shot, so I will cut some bands and layer them.
On plus side its very ergonomic and stong, the bands can be easily attatched without having to work the metal as the grooves are already there also there smooth and rounded and already polished if your in to fishing they make a pretty good priest or cosh as there fairly heavy.
You should be able to build one of these for less than £10 to £15 (cheaper than buying a lathe) sometimes you can pick up alloy grips for as little as £1 each if you wanted a lighter weight.

PS aviod second hand grips you don't know whos used them you don't want them all covered in blood


----------



## neil (Jan 25, 2011)

I have played round with this and I'am thinking that the stick shot isn't my favourite slingshot, I had the bits sat there doing nothing and put it together, I much prefer forks and will probably never make another stick shot







so if your going to make one of these I would try a brush handle or something first before you spend your hard earned cash and see if its for you as some people like stick shots, after trying it I found I don't


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice job Neil.

BTW: I like to see a larger pic of your Avatar - looks interesting to me


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice job, but I know what you mean, they just aren't for me either..


----------



## neil (Jan 25, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Nice job Neil.
> 
> BTW: I like to see a larger pic of your Avatar - looks interesting to me


glad you like it I did put a larger picture on but I have removed it as its going of topic a bit hope you got to see it


----------



## neil (Jan 25, 2011)

harpersgrace said:


> Nice job, but I know what you mean, they just aren't for me either..


nice to know theres someone else


----------

